# Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

Servus

Möchte mal Eure Erfahrungen und Vermutungen lesen .... 

Kann es "Der" Auslöser sein das heuer gar so viele über ein Fischsterben berichten ?

Es sind ja doch viele Luftinhaltsstoffe/Schadstoffe im Schnee eingelagert ... denn warum ist schneeluft immer so "Frisch" ....

Wäre auch eine der möglichen Ursachen ....

oder ist es die Temperaturabsenkung durch das Tauen ...

Wie können wir zum nächsten Winter vorsorge tragen, was wollen wir besser machen ...


Schnee abschiebern
es zu keiner Eisbildung kommen lassen ... sprich Teich heizen
Filter durchlaufen lassen
Teiche abdecken
Teilwasserwechsel durchführen

Viele Fragen bleiben nach dem heurigen, katastrophalen Winter offen .....


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,

glaubst du wirklich, dass man für diese Probleme eine Pauschallösung finden kann? 

Spricht nicht schon allein die Tatsache, dass es von technisch aufwändig betriebenem „Winterschutz“  mit Verlusten bis hin zu verlustfreien Teichen ohne jede Technik alle Variationen gibt, gegen eine solche? 

Ist es nicht eher ein Zusammentreffen unterschiedlicher negativer Faktoren die dann zu einem Fischsterben führen als „nur“ die Frage ob der Teich zugefroren war oder nicht?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus Manfred



> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was meinst du denn dazu .... ?


----------



## flohkrebs (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo!

Wir haben ja Forellen - also denen macht das kalte Wasser eher nichts.
Es sind mir keine eingegangen bei der Schneeschmelze, im Gegenteil: sie schwimmen jetzt wieder munter rum und fressen wie die Narren...
Und unser Teich läuft jetzt eben wegen der Schneeschmelze endlich wieder über! (das ist so vorgesehen)

Von daher kann ich mir nicht denken, dass das Schneewasser zu sehr verschmutzt ist - allerdings ist unser Teich draußen am Land - hmmmm...??

Der Temperstursturz: das könnte ich mir eher vorstelln.

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, was soll man dazu sagen? Ich kann ja mal meine ganz persönliche Interpretation dazu abgeben. 

Also 

1.	dagegen ist nichts zu sagen, das sehe ich genau so

2.	würde ich sagen hatten wir im Winter 2008/09 auch 

3.	kann ich nichts zu sagen, dazu fehlt mir das Hintergrundwissen

4.	kann ich von mir nicht bestätigen, da das Tauwasser bei mir eher genau so schnell wie es entstanden ist durch den Überlauf abgelaufen ist. Ansonsten dürfte es auf die Wassertemperatur eigentlich nicht viel Einfluss haben ob oben Eis ist oder annähernd 0 Grad warmes/kaltes Tauwasser

5.	das ist eine ganz natürliche Reaktion und dürfte einem gesunden Fisch nichts ausmachen.

6.	klar, 12 Wochen sind lange – aber in so kalten Gegenden hat die Natur sich darauf eingestellt.

Grundsätzlich würde ich also mal sagen, dass hier eine ziemliche Übereinstimmung zu der von mir gemachten Aussage vorliegt, dass es sich um mehrere zusammenwirkende Faktoren handelt die aber alle zusammen eigentlich nur eine Aussage machen: Gefährlich war der Winter für nicht an die klimatischen Bedingungen angepasste Fische bzw. für Teiche, die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sowieso keine optimalen Lebensbedingungen geboten haben. 

Auch wenn ich jetzt gelyncht werde: nicht die Schuld bei anderen (in dem Fall dem Wetter) suchen, sondern die Lebensbedingungen der Fische insgesamt verbessern – z.B. durch Minderung der Besatzdichte oder auch dadurch, dass Fischarten, die empfindlich gegen tiefe Temperaturen sind durch robustere Arten ersetzt werden. Ein einfacher Goldfischteich der tief genug ist und entsprechend „dünn“ besetzt ist hat den Winter mit Sicherheit besser überstanden als ein überbesetzter Teich in dem ggf. auch noch „empfindliche“ Fische gehalten werden. Wer zu solchen Zugeständnissen nicht bereit ist – ja der wird sich Gedanken über so Sachen wie Teichheizung oder Innenhälterung für den Winter machen müssen. Aber der Grund für diese Maßnahme ist dann nicht das Wetter sondern die Ansprüche der Fische.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus Manfred

Dein letzter Absatz  ... Trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf 

Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, darum meine aufgezählten Punkte ....



> Schnee abschiebern
> es zu keiner Eisbildung kommen lassen ... sprich Teich heizen
> Filter durchlaufen lassen
> Teiche abdecken
> Teilwasserwechsel durchführen



..... was WIR für die Fische tun müßten um für die Fische bessere Haltungsbedingungen zu schaffen !!!

Auch wenn es teils ohne Technik nicht abgeht und wohl auch ein bisserl Unterhaltskosten verursachen ...

Aber das sind wir als Halter unseren Fischen schuldig bzw. haben wir für Sie Verantwortung übernommen.

Aber nochmal auf meine Ausgangsfrage zurück zu kommen ....

Wäre es nicht ratsam den Teich schneefrei zu machen und die gebildete, tauende Eisfläche im Frühjahr so rasch als möglich aus dem Teich zu holen, daß die Wassertemperatur nicht zu stark, durch Schmelzwasser absinkt ? Natürlich unter Bedachtnahme, die Fische so wenig wie möglich zu stören ...


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,

also die Schneeschicht vom Eis zu entfernen halte ich - wenn es überhaupt Einfluss hat - eher für Kontraproduktiv da die Schneeschicht ja isoliert und somit die Temperatur des Eises unter dem Schnee sogar etwas höher sein müsste als ohne Schnee. Natürlich sieht das wieder anders aus, wenn man unbedingt künstlich eine Öffnung im Eis erhalten will. Dann könnte das Entfernen des Schnees im Bereich dieser Öffnung schon Sinn machen.

Zum Tauwasser kann ich nur sagen, dass das Eis wohl mehr Kälte an das Wasser abgibt als anschließend das Tauwasser, denn Eis ist ja zwangsläufig kälter als Tauwasser. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das Wasser direkt unter der Eisschicht nur minimal über 0 Grad hat, also ggf. sogar noch kälter ist als anschließend das Tauwasser. Ob das Abfischen von treibendem Eis somit wirklich messbaren Einfluß auf die gesamte Teichtemperatur hat wage ich daher zu bezweifeln - na ja vielleicht im 0,... Bereich für max. 1-2 Tage je nach Witterung. Aber wenn mich jetzt jemand nach einer physikalischen Begründung fragt  

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## flohkrebs (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo!

Ich hab immer gedacht, dass man im Winter den Schnee von der Eisdecke schieben soll, falls man wintergrüne Unterwasserpflanzen hat - damit die ein bisschen mehr Licht zur Sauerstoffproduktion bekommen - hmmm??

Gibt es nicht - weiter unten natürlich eine Wasserschicht, die stabil bei plus vier Grad bleibt - da dürfte dann Tauwasser mit knapp über Null doch eindeutig kälter sein - ??
Abgesehen davon... aber das kann man wohl nicht wirklich verhindern, oder?
Durchmischen sich diese Schichten nicht sowieso, sobald das Eis taut?

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Alexandros (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo,

ich lass den Schnee drauf und freue mich sogar wenn Schnee auf dem Teich liegt.
Denn in den trockenen Wintern ohne Schnee wird die Eisdecke viel dicker und ich hatte mehr Ausfälle bis Totalausfälle (Teich ist nur 50cm tief bis zur Bodenschicht).

Dieses Jahr gab es sehr viel Schnee und alle Fische haben trotz latentem Überbesatz (bestimmt mehr als 100 __ Moderlieschen düsen ja jetzt rum, zusätzlich zum Weißfisch/Goldfischbesatz) überlebt 

Bin zwar kein Profi, aber ich meine Schneeauf dem Teich ist wie eine "wärmende Schicht",
außerdem ist es i.d.R. wenn es Schneitt wärmer als im "tiefsten Winter".


----------



## sternhausen (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus Helmut

Also Schnee schieben am Teich würde ich striktest ablehnen.
1. Macht es unnötigen Stress für die Fische im Teich  und die Lebewesen werden unnötig in ihrer Winterruhe gestört.
2. Hat Schnee eine isolierende Wirkung, der sehr effektiv verhindert, das Teiche noch mehr vereisen.

Zu den Fischsterben generell, bin ich überzeugt, das 99% der Fälle von Teichbesitzern hausgemacht sind.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Flohkrebs,

grundsätzlich hast du mit beidem recht. 

Deshalb lichte ich meine Unterwasserpflanzen auch bereits im Herbst aus, damit nicht die große Masse der Pflanzen im Winter den Fischen den notwendigen Sauerstoff streitig macht. Ich versuche so über den Daumen einen Kompromiß zu finden, dass den Winter über nicht unnötig viele Unterwasserpflanzen vorhanden sind, im Frühjahr aber doch genügend übrig sind um den Algen das Leben etwas schwerer zu machen. Andererseits - wenn das Eis vom Schnee befreit wird kommt Licht ins Wasser - das stimmt. Aber bei den niedrigen Temperaturen freuen sich - wenn überhaupt - eher die Algen als die restlichen Pflanzen weil  die Algen bereits bei niedrigeren Temperaturen aktiv werden während der Rest noch Winterruhe hält. 

Wasser hat bei + 4 Grad seine höchste Dichte, ist dann also am schwersten und somit auch ganz unten im Teich. Nur ist das bei den meisten Gartenteichen pure Theorie, denn die Durchmischung der einzelnen Wasserschichten kann in einem kleinen Teich tatsächlich nicht vermieden werden, weil einfach zu wenig Volumen zur Verfügung steht. 
Die stärkste natürliche Durchmischung (ohne techn. Hilfsmittel) kommt vom Wind. Wenn der weht wird das Oberflächenwasser in eine bestimmte Richtung getrieben und muss dann am Teichrand zwangsläufig nach unten ausweichen, wodurch anderes Wasser logischerweise an der anderen Seite des Teiches von weiter unten nach oben an die Oberfläche verdrängt wird. Je stärker der Wind umso stärker auch diese Wirkung. Im Sommer wird dadurch das Teichwasser auch in tieferen "Schichten" erwärmt, im Winter abgekühlt. Wenn der Teich von einer Eisschicht bedeckt ist kann der Wind das Wasser nicht mischen und somit bleibt eigentlich eine konstantere Temperatur erhalten. 

Somit kann man dem Eis auch einen Vorteil abgewinnen

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hiho,


Digicat schrieb:


> oder ist es die Temperaturabsenkung durch das Tauen ...
> 
> Wie können wir zum nächsten Winter vorsorge tragen, was wollen wir besser machen ...
> 
> ...



1. Nur bei kleinen Teichen möglich, bzw. nicht gefahrlos auf großen Teichen (Tragfähigkeit der Eisschicht). Sollte auch wenn nur zum Ende der Frostperiode erfolgen, das sie während dieser eine isolierende Wirkung hat.
2. wie 1. Nur bei kleinen Teichen finanzierbar, ausser man versucht es mit Sonnenkollektoren. Hier muß man aber ersteinmal auch in die Tasche greifen. Die Steuerung muß selbst geschrieben werden, da die Parameter nicht von der Brauchwarmwasserregellung genommen werden können. Es sollte nur geringe Temperaturschwankungen geben. Auch bestenfalls aus Unterstützung zu gebrauchen um das Wasser bei +4-5 °C zu halten, alles andere wäre köntraproduktiv bei zulangem ausbleiben der Sonne.
3. Wirbelt das Wasser zuviel durch, durch Wasserbewegung noch größere Abkühlung
4. auch nur bis zu einer gewissen Größe möglich. Wohin mit dem Zeg im Sommen, Preis ...
5. auch wieder Teichgröße ausschlaggebend. Von Finanziellen mal abgesehen, muß mehr Energie eingebracht werden als der Teich verliert. Ich habe gut 18m³ abgepumpt und wieder mit Leitungswasser aufgefüllt (1m³/h), brachte 0K unterschied in der Temperatur.

Das Problem ist, das erst die Eis- und Schneeschicht isoliert (wünschenswert), beim Agregatwechsel von fest zu flüssig dann aber dem Wasser die Energie entzieht und es zu einem Temperatursturz kommen kann.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich zwar mehr Kerneis, als dieses dann schmolz war die Außentemperatur aber stabil auf Plusgraden. Ich habe die Pumpen dann angeworfen und der Spuk war nach 2 Tagen vorbei und die Wassertemperaturen gingen nach oben.
Dieses Jahr war 40cm Schnee auf dem nur bedingt tragfähigen Eis, relativ frisch gefallen. Dann kam 2-3 Tage Tauwetter mit leichtem Regen. In einem Tag 30cm Schnee geschmolzen.
Die Energie kann man kaum dem Teich in dieser Zeit wieder zuführen, wenn es danach auch wieder bergab mit den Temperaturen geht hat man die A-Karte.

Zusätzlich spielt die länge der Frostperiode mit. Irgendwann sind auch die Energiereserven aus dem Boden nicht mehr da und es geht Bergab mit der Wassertemperatur. Glücklich sind diejenigen welche den Grundwasserspiegel über Teichbodenniveau haben, hier kommt neue Energie dazu.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



sternhausen schrieb:


> Zu den Fischsterben generell, bin ich überzeugt, das 99% der Fälle von Teichbesitzern hausgemacht sind.
> 
> Grüße Reinhard



Lehn dich da mal nicht zuweit raus ... :smoki

Für diesen Winter stimmt das zumindest nicht, bei uns in der Gegend haben fast alle Teiche verluste, selbst Teiche von 500m³+.

Egal wo man hinhört, überall tote Fische ... 

Auch wenn man an öffentlichen Teichen spazieren geht, hier ne __ Rotfeder, da ein Karpfen ...

Axel, der *diesen* Winter verflucht


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus

Mal ein kurze Zwischenbilanz:

Also Schnee/Eis am Teich lassen

und hoffen das die Fische den Winter/das Frühjahr überleben ... 

Gut ! 

Warum ließt man dann hier immer von Kompl./Teil- Ausfällen ... und erst jetzt, während der Schmelze ...
OK ... viele tote Fische werden erst jetzt entdeckt, aber es gibt auch dezitierte Fälle wo eben dieser Fall eingetreten ist.

Das möchte ich ergründen warum ... da muß doch ein Zusammenhang bestehen 

Halten wir mal fest wo die Todesursache durch diese Punkte schon mal gegeben ist:

Teiche zu wenig Tief
Teiche überbesetzt
Fische nicht geeignet
Gasaustausch kann nicht stattfinden
Sauerstoffmangel

Was nun .... doch die Abkühlung oder der Eintrag von Schadstoffen ... Hmmm ...

Axel, bei Dir war es ein Stör .... das sind "Kaltwasserfische" ... warum nur einer und der andere lebt ? 
War der schon Älter ? was hat er in den Algen gesucht ? ... Hmm .. wir können nur mutmaßen ...

In einem Partnerforum schreibt ein User das ihm ein Jumbo-Koi gestorben ist ... 6 Jahre alt und bester Gesundheit ...

Nur so nebenbei Gedacht:
In Koikreisen wird ja auch Vorsorge getroffen ... Warum soll das nicht auch auf Golfisch & Co. anwendbar sein .... das Leben der Fische, egal welcher Art, sollte doch einem jeden der Aufwand Wert sein ... oder ?


----------



## Redlisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Axel, bei Dir war es ein Stör .... das sind "Kaltwasserfische" ... warum nur einer und der andere lebt ?
> War der schon Älter ? was hat er in den Algen gesucht ? ... Hmm .. wir können nur mutmaßen ...



Hallo Helmut,
da waren keine Algen !

Wie ich das sehe muss an dieser Stelle ein toter Koi gelegen haben (Schuppen am Boden).
Da die Stelle mit Eis bedeckt war, an einer Seite die Teichwand, an der anderen die Schläuche von der Tiefenabsaugung kam er nicht mehr zurück, da er ja keinen Rückwärtsgang hat.

Mittlerweile hat das Eis auch einige einheimische Fischleichen (__ Nase, Rotfedern, Bitterlinge) freigegeben, dem Zustand nach dürften sie so 1-2 Wochen tot sein.

Ich kann im Moment nur die Leichen abfischen und begraben, i.M. haben wir einen Temperatursturz von 3 auf 0,9°C und heftigen Schneefall, der Winter gibt nicht auf.

Ich versuche zumindest die Temperatur im Teich um 1°C anzuheben, indem ich mit ner 18KW Therme dagegen halte und mittels Pumpe Teich und Warmwasser langsam zu mischen.

Ich komme mir vor wie David gegen Goliath oder Don Quijote, ich kann nicht gewinnen, aber irgend etwas muss man ja tun.

Überall hört man hier bei uns von Fischsterben, teilweise Totalausfälle von großen, langjährigen Teichen ohne Überbesatz.
Todesfälle erst ab Tauwetter. Ich hoffe dieser Winter war ein selterner "Unglücksfall" und wird nicht zur normalität...

Axel (Signatur mit Besatz zusammen gestrichen)


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Ach Gott, Axel ... das Ausmaß der Tragödie wird wohl erst jetzt richtig sichtbar ... das tut mir unendlich Leid 

Ich hoffe das es so klappt, wie du es Dir wünscht ... drücke alle Daumen ...


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo,
das passiert beim auftauen:
1. Das Wasser kühlt ab.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmelze
Die Fische erfrieren.
2. Das Wasser wird verdünnt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osmose#Osmose_in_der_Biologie
Die Fische trocknen aus.
Deshalb bei Tauwetter Wasserwechsel aus der gewohnten Quelle oder aufhärten und heizen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Nanjing (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Hellmut,
meiner Meinung nach ist der grosse Fischkiller im Winter das H2S,der Schwefelwasserstoff.
Der bildet sich unter anaeroben Verhältnissen in den tiefen Stellen des Teichs.
Da hilft nur der Luftstein im Teich. Damit die Zuleitung nicht einfriert,setze ich zwischen Luftpumpe und Schlauch einen Kondensator der draussen an einer kalten schattigen Stelle steht. Das Ding ist bei mir eine 1,5l Plastikwasserflasche.Dann friert nichts mehr ein u. die Pumpe läuft warm u.trocken. Seitdem (ca.15 Jahre) keine bösen Überraschungen mehr nach dem Auftauen.Da reicht ein 5Watt-Pümpchen! Auch in diesem Winter.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## mitch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo,

ja der übergang von eis zu wasser ist mit viel energieaufwand verbunden. 

z.b. eis im limoglas - so ein kleines eiswürfelchen macht ja so ne limo schön kalt 

leider passiert das auch im teich, nur in "etwas" größerem  maßtab - leider !

mit der energie die gebraucht wird um 1 kg eis zu schmelzen könnte man auch 1 liter wasser von 0°C auf 80°C erhitzen. 

um die temperatur einigermaßen konstant zu halten bräuchte man schon einen großen "tauchsieder"  

noch was zum lesen:

http://www.peter-hug.ch/lexikon/schmelzwaerme

http://www.wissenschaft-technik-ethik.de/wasser_energie.html#kap02


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

@ Hartmut: Das fällt unter meinen aufgezählten Punkt "Gasaustausch"


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Halten wir mal fest wo die Todesursache durch diese Punkte schon mal gegeben ist:
> 
> Teiche zu wenig Tief
> Teiche überbesetzt
> ...


[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14/]Quelle[/URL]

@ Mitch & Jürgen (__ Goldfisch):
Das würde bedeuten, daß doch das Eis/Schnee schuld ist am Fischsterben .... Der Teich kühlt zu sehr aus. Es wird ja Wasser mit 0°C untergemischt ...


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,
zumindest am Fischsterben beim und nch der Schmelze. Gerade Sonnenfische und Bitterlinge kommen dann auch in der Natur hoch.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## mitch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo helmut,



> Es wird ja Wasser mit 0°C untergemischt ...


 
so ist es nicht gemeint. es soll bedeuten das beim eis schmelzen dem restlichen teichwasser die wärme entzogen wird ==> es wird dadurch kälter

wenn dein wasser, sagen wir mal +4°C hat kann es nach der eisschmelze nur noch +1°C haben - das hängt natürlich von der eismenge ab.

im normalen frühjahr sollte es normal keine probleme geben - die wärme wird ja von außen wieder zugeführt. 
aber wenn es wie zur zeit noch recht kalt ist, wird leider wenig wärme zugeführt.

rechenbeispiel:   
teich mit 10m² oberfläche eisdicke 10cm = ca. 1000 liter eis
um das eis temperaturneutal abzuschmelzen müsste man 1000 liter 80°C warmes wasser in den teich geben.

eigentlich gibt es nur 2 lösungen für das problem
1. heizen heizen heizen 
2. soviel eis zu entfernen wie möglich wenn es das tauen anfängt 


​


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Das leuchtet mir ein Mitch, aber das würde ja dann auch von oben durch die Sonne statt finden und das Schmelzwasser (0°C) würde in das Teichwasser gelangen und sich mischen ... nach unten würde dieser Prozess ja laufend, von der ersten Eisbildung bis zu deren Schmelzung stattfinden. 
Was ja auch passiert ... die Eisschicht wird dicker, aber von unten.

Stimmt das so, wie ich mir das gerade denke 

Edit: es kann ja eigentlich nur durch die Sonne bzw. durch die +°C von oben schmelzen ...


----------



## Conny (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo,

@Axel das tut mir wirklich leid, das ist ein Drama

Wir hatten letztes Jahr auch Todesfälle zu beflagen. Diesen Winter, der bei uns viel länger und strenger war nicht. Letztes Jahr sind die Koi auch erst ziemlich spät, kurz vorm tauen gestorben, vorher hatte ich sie noch unter der Eisdecke gesehen. 
Die __ Frösche sind erst gestorben, als der Rand schon aufgetaut war.
Ich habe nicht wirklich eine Theorie


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,
normalerweise ist unter den Eis weniger Wärmemenge und Volumen als über den Eis. Was meinst Du ist schneller ausgekühlt ? Der Teich unter dem Eis oder die Athmosphäre darüber ?
mfg Jürgen
ps das ist aber  nur Nr.1
vergiss nicht Nr 2. z.b.Karpfen, Stör, __ Plötze, __ Bitterling, __ Aland sind __ Hartwasserfische ! __ Schleie und __ Goldfisch können etwas mehr ab.


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Also wäre das ein natürlicher Prozeß, Jürgen ...

Was könnten wir dann den vielen Usern raten, die solches Leid heuer über sich ergehen lassen mußten ....


Ich würde im Herbst mal die Fische gut auf den Winter vorbereiten ... soll heißen gut im Futter stehend in den Winter gehen zu lassen
kleine Teichreinigung durchführen (Laub etc. heraus holen)
Teich abdecken (Styrodurplatten, Luftpolsterfolie, Doppelstegplatten, Teichbälle usw.)
Teichheizung installieren (Teichheizkabel, Heizstäbe usw.)
Filter gedrosselt laufen lassen
Blubber laufen lassen, zum Sauerstoff einbringen
TWW durchführen
mit leichten Sinkfutter die Fische füttern


----------



## Digicat (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



			
				Jürgen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Helmut,
> normalerweise ist unter den Eis weniger Wärmemenge und Volumen als über den Eis. Was meinst Du ist schneller ausgekühlt ? Der Teich unter dem Eis oder die Athmosphäre darüber ?
> mfg Jürgen


Jürgen ... hmm ... wo kommt die Wärme den her die das Eis/den Schnee zum Schmelzen bringt ... aus dem Teichwasser, ja zu einem Bruchteil ... nee von der Umgebungsluft oder der Strahlungswärme der Sonne ...

Ergo wird das Eis/Schnee von oben angeknabbert und schmilzt und folgt der Schwerkraft nach unten in das Teichwasser ...

Wie stellt sich das den am Gartenboden heraus ... der Erdboden ist ja auch gefroren, aber das Eis/Schnee schmilzt von oben nach unten und nicht von unten nach oben.


----------



## goldfisch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,

Noch besser ist, wenn man einen tiefen Brunnen mit harten Wasser hat, jeden Tag ein bis zwei Stunden laufen lassen.

Der Gartenboden kühlt ebenfalls  bei der Schmelze aus. Das siehst Du sehr gut an den Messreihen.

Hallo Conny, Deine Lurche haben sich, fürchte ich bei den Fischen den Pilz geholt.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Mitch,

ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich bei dir für deine beiden Links in #19. Diese finde ich (zumindest für mich als Laien) hochinteressant.
Dann muss ich doch tatsächlich meine Aussage, dass das Entfernen von schmelzendem Eis keinen Sinn macht sofort zurücknehmen. Da sieht man mal ganz deutlich, dass der sogenannte "gesunde Menschenverstand" mit fundiertem Fachwissen nicht immer mithalten kann.

Wenn ich diesen Faden jetzt (laienhaft) weiterspinne komme ich also zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Verhältnis Teichoberfläche zu Teichvolumen einen großen Einfluß auf die Wassertemperatur während der Eisschmelze hat. Anders ausgedrückt: viel Oberfläche bei geringer Tiefe = erhöhtes Risiko, da wenig wärmeres Wasservolumen im Verhältnis zur Eismenge. Dem gegenüber müsste ein tiefer Teich mit relativ geringer Wasseroberfläche die Eisschmelze besser wegstecken. Da mein eigener Teich mit Ausnahme der Uferzone (ca. 1 m breit rundum) praktisch durchgehend ca. 1,40 - 1,60 m tief ist erklärt das vielleicht, dass ich bisher keine Probleme hatte. Würdest du diese Theorie (unter Vorbehalt) bestätigen oder habe ich wieder einen Denkfehler drin?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## mitch (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo manfred,

gerne geschehen - sind ja nur links 

ich bin ja auch kein physiker - war aber mein lieblingsfach  -  ich denke aber der zusammenhang zwischen fläche + volumen stimmt.

wenn man sich so als beispiel ein limoglas & eiswürfel hernimmt kann man es leicht erkennen : 
schmales glas = wenig eiswürfel => lauwarm 
breites glas = viele eiswürfel => kalt ​ich denke im teich wirds ned anders sein - leider


----------



## toco (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich glaube viele von uns machen sich im Moment solche Gedanken, einige vielleicht sogar Vorwürfe, zuwenig getan zu haben, wenn sie schon viele tote Fische aus dem Teich holen mussten.

Da werden Aktionen beschrieben wie

- Schnee räumen
- Öffnung ins Eis tauen
- Wasserwechsel zur Temperaturerhöhung, sogar bei bestehender Eisschicht

Ich glaube, ich weiche da so ein bischen vom "Mainstream" in diesem Forum ab. Meine Devise, ich lasse Teich und Fische in Ruhe. 
Ich verändere auch nichts an der Umwälzung, die Pumpe läuft im Winter durch, ohne Filter, aber den habe ich auch im Sommer nicht.

Meine Meinung, gesunden Fischen macht das nichts aus. Meine bisherigen Erfahrungen (und die reicht fast 3 Jahrzehnte zurück!) haben das bisher bestätigt.

Folgende Maßnahmen sind m.E. für die Überwinterung sinnvoll:

1) Gasaustausch ermöglichen (durch Sumpfbepflanzung oder wirkungsvollen Eisfreihalter oder Zulauf)
2) Fische nicht stören, erschrecken oder belasten (nicht Schnee schieben, an Eisdecke rumhantieren, mit Gegenständen wie z.B. Kescher ins Wasser, kein Wasserwechsel)
3) Meine Fische werden auch nicht gefüttert.

Meine Beobachtung ist, das Tauwetter nur dann für Fische gefährlich wird, wenn die Sonne scheint. Dann kann es passieren, dass sie zur Wasseroberfläche schwimmen und die Eisdecke berühren, was sie normal nicht überleben.

WICHTIG: 
Die beschriebenen Maßnahmen gelten für Fischarten, die für das Leben in stehenden Gewässern geeignet sind. Flussfische oder Koi haben sicher andere Ansprüche.


----------



## lollo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dieses ja ein wenig weiter.

Ich denke auch, dass hier immer mehrere Faktoren, die meisten wurden ja schon erwähnt, zusammmen treffen und zum Tod der Fische führen.
An anderer Stelle im Forum erwähnte ich ja schon, dass ich das händelbare Eis entfernt habe,
nachdem ich gesehen hatte welcher Schmutz (Vogelkot, Flugasche der Scheitholzbrenner, usw.) sich auf dem Eis befanden.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo alle zusammen, 

Mein Teich ist noch nicht aufgetaut, ich denke aber es gibt weiter Faktoren die zum Fischsterben führen, die Fische selbst. 

Bei mir sind auch ettliche Goldis eingefroren, aber aus Eigenverschulden. (bitte nicht falsch verstehen ..)

Ich habe die lebenden Examplare beobachtet. Die Fische kommen in das Flachwasser, wahrscheinlich weil es dort wärmer ist und machen Ihren Winterschlaf weiter. 

Nun kommt der Frost übernacht tund schon sind wieder 2 eingefroren. 

Dann gibt es auch noch die Exemplare, die sich versuchen sich zwischen das ewig dicke Eis zu quetschen... 

Achso Nachbarskatze hat auch noch einen Winterschlafenden Flachwasserfisch geholt. 

Neben allen bereits genannten möglichen Faktoren, denke ich auch das die Flachwasserzone durch das wärmere Wasser zum Problem wird. 

Ich zumindest sehe keinen Fisch an meinem Loch in der Tiefwasserzone, sondern nur am freigelegten Rand.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Lothar,
Deinen "wiki-link" habe ich mit großem Interesse gelesen.
Eine klasse Zusammenfassung - DANKE dafür!
Liebe Grüße
Eva-Maria


----------



## Pesce (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Moin,

in meinem Teich habe ich dieses Jahr wieder zwei kräftige Belüftersteine  etwa 20 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche gehängt.
 Meine Hoffnung, dass dadurch die tieferen Wasserschichten nicht zu stark in Bewegung geraten und die Oberfläch frei bleibt haben sich zu 90 % bestätigt.
Drei Mal musste ich mit einem starken Gasbrenner nachhelfen und die Oberfläche öffnen.

Nachteil: Bereits im Februar stand der erste __ Fischreiher an der Öffnung und hat mir einen
Koi geklaut. 

Denn Schnee habe ich auf dem Eis gelassen um die Fische nicht zu stressen 
und da ich bisher auch von einer dämmenden Wirkung gegen die Kälte ausgegangen bin.

Gruß Steve


----------



## axel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut

Hier mein Vorschlag zum Thema
Da hier im Land Brandenburg in den kleinen Seen auch die Fische sterben, liegt für mich das Hauptproblem am Sauerstoffmangel durch zu wenig Licht !
Das wirds bei unseren Teichen auch sein . Natürlich sollte der Teich genügend Tiefe und kein Fischüberbesatz haben .
Folgendes würd ich raten .

1. Die Eisfläche auf dem Teich Schneefrei halten . Damit Licht in den Teich gelangen kann .
2. Genügend Unterwasserpflanzen
3. eine Stelle am Teich Eisfrei halten damit eventuell entstehende Faulgase entweichen   können.
4. Einen Luftsprudler am Teichgrund einsetzen .
5. Für Kois in zu flachen Teichen würd ich doch versuchen ne IH zu schaffen wegen ihrer
Temperaturempfindlichkeit 
6. abgestorbene Pflanzenstiele die aus dem Wasser ragen erst im Frühjahr unter der Wasseroberfläche zurückschneiden 

lg axel


----------



## Dodi (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Nabend!

Mit großem Interesse habe ich diese Diskussion verfolgt - vielen Dank auch für die hilfreichen Links! 
Hab mir gleich was davon abgespeichert.

Wir haben bisher über den/die Winter

 - nie den Schnee abgefegt:
    wg. der zusätzlichen Isolierung (Unterwasserpflanzen haben wir nicht)

 - immer einen Sprudelstein in ca. 30 cm Tiefe im Teich, nicht tiefer:
   Abkühlung der  unteren Wasserschichten vermeiden! Sprudler für den Gasaustausch 
   (sollte das Luftloch doch mal zugefroren sein, dann mit Heißwasser wieder geöffnet)

 - Filter aus ab einer Lufttemperatur von etwa -3°:
   wg. zu starker Abkühlung, da kein reiner Schwerkraftfilter

Und last, but not least:
die Fische gut konditioniert in den Winter gehen lassen, d. h. sie haben noch was zu fressen bekommen, solange sie etwas wollten.

Zugegebenermaßen macht mich dieser Extrem-Winter auch bange, zumal unser Teich mit ca. 50 m² eine recht große Oberfläche mit Flachzone hat und daher sich auch viel Eis bilden kann -  aber der Teich war schon zur Hälfte aufgetaut (jetzt geht es "Dank" des erneuten kalten Wetters ja wieder rückwärts... :evil) und ich habe noch keinen toten Fisch ausmachen können!

@ Axel:
Einen Luftsprudler würde ich über Winter in einem Fischteich nie auf dem Teichboden anbringen!


----------



## axel (5. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Dodi

Du hast Recht ! Es müßte dann schon vorgewärmte Luft sein .

lg
axel


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. März 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Was kann man dagegen tun, das die Fische im Flachwasser überwintern? 

Ich gehe mehrmals am Tag raus und mache alle meine Wasserlöscher frei.. 

Was ich für sehr problematisch halte, das die Fische im Flachwasser sind. 

Vieleicht dummerweise habe ich ein paar Schollen im Flachwasser rausgebrochen. Nun sind etliche Fische dort. Vieleicht sollte man ausschließlich den Tiefwasserbereich eisfrei halten? 

Man weiß es nicht. Wenn dieTemperaturen wieder anziehen habe ich sicher wieder Opfer zu beklagen. 


Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## V8 Cruiser (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Ich decke meinen Teich jeden Winter mit 10cm dicken Styroporplatten ab. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Eisfreihalter mit Entlüftungsrohr wegen den Gasen verbaut und einen großen Sauerstoffstein der den ganzen Winter durchläuft . Mußte diese Maßnahme ergreifen, weil mein Teich nur eine Tiefe von 60 cm hatte. Meine Teichbewohner 6 Kois ca. 30 Goldies und Schleischwanzmix hatte auf diese Weise schon mehrere Winter überlebt ohne Probleme.
Hatte über dem Sauerstoffstein immer eine Öffnung von ca. 1 m² und die blieb im Winter auch eisfrei.

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## AxelU (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Leute,

Schnee = Regenwasser = verdammt weiches Wasser. Bei der Schneeschmelze kommen enorme Mengen Weichwasser in den Teich. Dieses Wasser hat 0° KH und ist daher ohne jegliches Pufferungsvermögen. Es kann passieren, dass der PH-Wert schlagartig runter geht, das Wasser also ziemlich schnell sauer wird, bei starken Regenfällen und natürlich dementsprechend auch bei Schnee und Eisschmelze. Auch das Eis auf dem Teich besteht ja nicht nur aus gefrohrenem Teichwasser, sondern der Nachschub von oben, in Form von Niederschlägen und ausgefrierender Luftfeuchtigkeit macht vermutlich einen Großteil der Eismenge im Frühjar aus. 

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass plötzliches Fischsterben im Winter eher durch schlagartiges Absicken des PH-Wertes verursacht wird, als durch Auskühlung.

Mein Teich hat sowieso eine GH von 0 und KH von ca. 3-4. Dewegen habe ich auch einige Kilo Eierschalengruß im Bachlauf und im Filter zur PH-Pufferung. Vielleicht macht bei so einem Weichwasserteich der Regeneinlauf nicht so viel aus, wie bei typischen Hartwasserteichen. Sobald der PH Wert bei mir sinkt, müsste sich eingentlich der Eierschalngruß auflösen und die Säure binden. Die Fische sind bei mir weiches Wasser gewöhnt, und urplötzlich weicher als 0° DH kann es ja nicht mehr werden. Außerdem ist mein Teich ganzjährig geheizt, so dass ein schmelzen der Eisschicht bei mir keine Rolle spielt. Die ist sowieso nicht vorhanden. Aber im Frühjahr ist schon eine Menge Schnee rundum auf den Terassen gewesen. Die Terassen entwässern alle in den Teich. Das waren schon einige Liter, die da rein getaut sind.

Nur meine bescheidenen 10 Cent dazu.

Axel


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also wäre das ein natürlicher Prozeß, Jürgen ...
> 
> Was könnten wir dann den vielen Usern raten, die solches Leid heuer über sich ergehen lassen mußten ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,
ich weiß ich bin viieeel zu früh. Du weißt ich bin der totale Anfänger und ich hab diesen wichtigen Thread eben erst entdeckt. Möchte mich (bzw. den Teich) rechtzeitig für den Winter vorbereiten. Sprich, diverse Gerätschaften zur Teichfreihaltung rechtzeitig besorgen. Kannst mir einen Tipp geben? 
Unser Fischfutter sinkt nicht. Hast mir auch da einen Tipp?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Andi1104 (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo.

Also ich kann nur sagen ich habe diesen schweren Winter nur einen Fisch "verloren".
Der hatte im Frühjahr eine Kiemenkrankheit, wahrscheinlich weil er zu früh aufgetaucht war.:evil

Ich habe nur ein paar kleine Sachen gemacht:
Im Herbst ein Laubschutznetz auf den Teich gelegt damit kein Laub ins Wasser fällt.
Und meine Techpumpe in einer Tiefe von ca. 60cm durchlaufen lassen. (10000l/h, 175W)
Damit habe ich aber nicht meinen Filter gespeißt, sondern meinen Bachlauf.
Der ist durch die Wasserbewegung nur bei -20°C oben zugefroren darunter ist das Wasser noch geronnen.
Als die Temperatur dann Tagsüber auf -13°C gestiegen ist war er wieder offen.

Ich muß mal schauen ob ich Foto's vom zugefrorenen Bachlauf finde, dann stell ich sie ein.

MfG
Andi


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



Nanjing schrieb:


> Hallo Hellmut,
> meiner Meinung nach ist der grosse Fischkiller im Winter das H2S,der Schwefelwasserstoff.
> Der bildet sich unter anaeroben Verhältnissen in den tiefen Stellen des Teichs.
> Da hilft nur der Luftstein im Teich. Damit die Zuleitung nicht einfriert,setze ich zwischen Luftpumpe und Schlauch einen Kondensator der draussen an einer kalten schattigen Stelle steht. Das Ding ist bei mir eine 1,5l Plastikwasserflasche.Dann friert nichts mehr ein u. die Pumpe läuft warm u.trocken. Seitdem (ca.15 Jahre) keine bösen Überraschungen mehr nach dem Auftauen.Da reicht ein 5Watt-Pümpchen! Auch in diesem Winter.
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen, hast Du mir ein Foto? 
Und evtl. eine Empfehlung welche Pumpe ich nehmen kann?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Digicat (20. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus 

Vielleicht schon zu spät ..... 

Möchte Euch diesen Thread ins Gedächtnis rufen ..... 

Nicht das es wieder so ein Desaster wird ....


----------



## Digicat (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Servus

Hat keiner dazu etwas zu sagen ..... 

Finde gerade jetzt das Thema aufgreifenswert 

bzw. bei einem eventuellen auftretenden Tauwetter noch gegenzusteuern ...

Apropo Tauwetter ..... seit gestern hat sich der Schnee bei uns halbiert, liegt aber immer noch genug


----------



## mitch (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo  Helmut,

doch ich schon: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/328

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

das ist einfach physikalisch bedingt 

um H²O von  -0°C auf  +0°C zu bringen brauche ich genauso viel energie wie es von 0°C auf +80°C zu bringen. 

beim schmelzen von eis/schnee bedeutet das
*WÄRMEENTZUG ==> das wasser wird kälter*
​und dann kann es für __ empfindliche fische zu kalt werden


----------



## koifischfan (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Ich denke, viele Leser haben das mit dem Schnee schieben etwas falsch verstanden.
Es geht nicht grundsätzlich ums Schnee schieben. Das Thema lautet *'Tauender Schnee/Eis'*.

Also kann der Tip nur lauten, bei Einsetzen des Tauwetters Schnee und Eis je nach Machbarkeit zu entfernen. Aber auch wieder nicht bei jeder 2tägigen Schmelze.

Die Wassertemperatur spielt dabei auch eine Rolle. Bei vielleicht 3 Grad und Schmelze ist es gefährlicher, als wenn ich eine Ausgangstemperatur von 8 Grad habe.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Helmut,
das ist ein interessanter thread zu vielen aktuellen hier im Forum! 
Man kann immer wieder Neues hier entdecken und lernen. Der Winter dieses Jahr ist schon recht lang. Ich habe mir zum Wintereinbruch auch überstürzt einen Teichheizer gekauft, der zumindest einen messbaren Effekt hat. Ich werde auf jeden Fall demnächst mal Wasserwerte messen, und das Gleiche bei der Eisschmelze tun.
Sollten meine Fische den Winter in meinem Teich nicht mögen, werde ich dann wohl eher am Fischbestand Änderungen vornehmen, als mir Gedanken zur Temperierung zu machen. 
Im Falle von Kois oder anderen teuren oder liebgewordenen Fischen würde ich aber anders verfahren. Ich habe hier im Forum auch schon schöne und sicher auch sinnvolle Sachen a la "Gewächshaus" gesehen. So etwas kann ich mir am ehesten noch als Lösung für solche Probleme vorstellen.


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Mitch,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, heißt das:

1 kg Schnee von 0 Grad kühlt beim Schmelzen 80 Liter Wasser um 1 Grad herunter.

Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## mitch (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

hallo jürgen,

lese mal hier http://www.peter-hug.ch/lexikon/schmelzwaerme so ab seitenmitte



> zur bloßen Schmelzung von 1 kg Eis [* 8] wird ebensoviel Wärme verbraucht, als nötig ist, um 1 kg Wasser von 0° auf 80° zu erwärmen.


 
d.h.  wenn der schnee schmilzt wird das kalte teichwasser noch kälter da ja die wärme zum schmelzen verbraucht wird. 

es ist nur sehr viel enerie (wärme) die dabei verbraucht wird



> 1 kg Schnee von 0 Grad kühlt beim Schmelzen 80 Liter Wasser um 1 Grad herunter


 ich denke ja


----------



## Eugen (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hey

Mitch hat da schon recht.
Die Energie,die man braucht um Eis bzw. Schnee zu schmelzen, ist recht hoch.
Das liegt an der Struktur des Wassermoleküls. (Dipol !! )
Daran kann man auch die Dichteanomalie von Wasser festmachen.

Ähnlich läßt sich auch begründen,daß im Teich die Eisbildung von "außen nach innen" abläuft.
Beim Auftauen logischerweise umgekehrt.

Wer sich hier weiterbilden möchte, sollte man mit dem Stichwort "Thermodynamik" od. "Wärmelehre" suchen.


----------



## Jürgen E (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Mitch

ich bin überzeugt, ist trotzdem schwer vorstellbar.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## cpt.nemo (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Da bin ich ja gleich noch viel glücklicher, daß ich gar kein Eis auf dem Teich habe.


----------



## hadron (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Nur mal so ne Frage nebenbei ...

Wie erklärt ihr denn die Temperaturabsenkung duch Schnee/Eisschmelze.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat die oberste Schicht Wasser 0 Grad. Eis schmilzt ebenfalls bei 0 Grad. Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass die 0 Grad-Schicht evtl. etwas tiefer geht, aber durch son bischen Schneeschmelze wird das nicht so gravierend sein. Bitte um Vorschläge.

1 kg Schnee von 0 Grad kühlt beim Schmelzen 80 Liter Wasser um 1 Grad herunter - das ist wohl eher ein theoretischer wert, denn der Einfluss der Sonne darf nicht unterschätzt werden.


----------



## koifischfan (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



> ... das ist wohl eher ein theoretischer wert, denn der Einfluss der Sonne darf nicht unterschätzt werden.


Tauen ist nicht gleich Sonne.


----------



## Redlisch (22. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo,

leider habe ich keine Trends mehr davon ...

Wir haben bei uns Schockgefrieranlagen, hierbei wird -40 - -45°C kalte Sole durch Aluminiumplatten gepumpt, welche Hydraulisch zusammenfahren und das Produkt zwischen sich einklemmen.

Wenn Wasser den Agregatszustand flüssig nach fest wechselt, sind enorme Energiemengen nötig. Die im Produkt liegenden Fühler zeigen einen rappiden Temperaturfall bis 0°C auf, dann verhart die Temperatur für Minuten bei 0°C um dann wieder schnell zu fallen.

Das selbe ist von fest auf flüssig zu beobachten, auch hier wird der Umgebung sehr viel Energie entzogen.

Darum heize ich dieses Jahr bei angesagten Tauwetter dagegen, also morgen ...

Da ich das Wasser noch leicht umwälze, es durch den Vliesfilter schicke und jedes WE für 6-12h es leicht um 0,3 bis 0,5 °C erwärme, was bei 110m³ mit einer 3KW Heizung halt dauert, hält sich die Schneemenge welche sich auf der Noppenfolie befindet in Grenzen.
Auf der Folie vielleicht 10 cm, um den Teich sind es 50 cm.

Axel


----------



## hadron (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Tauen ist nicht gleich Sonne.



was ich meinte ist, dass das Wasser immer eine Temperatur von 0 Grad an der Oberfläche hat und somit knapp am Schmelzpunkt liegt - das reicht aber nicht um das Eis zu schmelzen (ansonsten würde Eis ja immer schmelzen - den geringfügigen permanenten Schmelzvorgang lass ich dabei mal ausser acht). Die Energie die zum auftauen benötigt wird, kommt immer von aussen (Lufttemperatur/Sonneneinstrahlung). Das geschmolzene Eis (nun ist es ja Wasser) hat damit eine Temperatur von 0 Grad (oder geringfügig höher). Also kann das Wasser nicht auskühlen sonder höchstens die 0 Grad-Schicht etwas in die Tiefe drücken. Die 4 Grad am Grund des Teichs werden davon aber niemals betroffen sein.


----------



## Eugen (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Jörg

na,ganz so einfach,wie du es darstellst, laufen thermodynamische Prozesse nun doch nicht ab.
Das ist schon etwas komplizierter und nicht nur "schwarz-weiß"
Ausserdem würde ich dir raten,das Wort "immer" etwas sparsamer zu verwenden.
Immer ist das mitnichten immer so, wie du es darstellst.


----------



## hadron (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



Eugen schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> 
> na,ganz so einfach,wie du es darstellst, laufen thermodynamische Prozesse nun doch nicht ab.
> Das ist schon etwas komplizierter und nicht nur "schwarz-weiß"
> ...



Na dann erklärs dochmal - mich würde zum Beispiel sehr interessieren wo die Energie zum auftauen herkommt wenn nicht von aussen.


----------



## flohkrebs (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*



hadron schrieb:


> was ich meinte ist, dass das Wasser immer eine Temperatur von 0 Grad an der Oberfläche hat und somit knapp am Schmelzpunkt liegt - das reicht aber nicht um das Eis zu schmelzen (ansonsten würde Eis ja immer schmelzen - den geringfügigen permanenten Schmelzvorgang lass ich dabei mal ausser acht). Die Energie die zum auftauen benötigt wird, kommt immer von aussen (Lufttemperatur/Sonneneinstrahlung). Das geschmolzene Eis (nun ist es ja Wasser) hat damit eine Temperatur von 0 Grad (oder geringfügig höher). Also kann das Wasser nicht auskühlen sonder höchstens die 0 Grad-Schicht etwas in die Tiefe drücken. Die 4 Grad am Grund des Teichs werden davon aber niemals betroffen sein.



Ich denke aich eher, dass es so ist - Probleme mit "arg unterkühltem Wasser" könnte es eventuell geben, wenn man "von außen" viel Eis oder Schnee in den Teich wirft. Aber wer tut das??

Deshalb meine Frage: was soll man denn machen, wenn es taut?
Heizen? ehrlich??
Dann taut es aber noch schneller :?

(mir ist noch nie was passiert bei Tauwetter....)

Das wäre ja ....
Dann tät die Eisdecke oben schmelzen und weil das so viel Energie verbraucht, friert es dann gleich wieder zu - aber diesmal "von unten" her, hmmm.....
Gesehen hab ich sowas aber noch nie - wo ist da der Denkfehler??

liebe Grüße!


----------



## fbr (23. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo @All,
würden Sonnenkollektoren bei diesen Temperaturen was bringen?
Die Sonne scheint, eine Eisdecke ist auf dem Teich und die Energie bringt dem Teich leider nichts da nur der Schnee darauf schmilzt  
Wenn ja wie viel?
Die würden auch helfen wenn die frostige Zeit vorbei ist die Temp. zu erhöhen.


----------



## Diogenes (24. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo aus dem winterlichen Mc Pomm

Ein paar Wortte zum Thema Fischsterben bei Schneeschmeltze
Ich glaube nicht das ein durch den tauenden Schnee verursachter wechsel des ph-Wertes die fische tötet. Abgesehen davon das ein großteil des Wassers an der Oberfläche verbleibt und sang und klanglos abläuft- viele Teiche sind ohnehin mit Regenwasser befüllt. 
Wenn kein kalkhaltiges Material (Kies Sandstein) verwendet wurde dürfte deren ph kaum von Regenwasser abweichen.
Meinn Gedankengang ist folgender: Mangelnder Gasaustausch durch Eisdecke
Dadurch ansammlung von Schwefelwasserstoff und Nitraten
Speziell der Erstere ist hochgiftig.
Schädigung speziell der Kiemen die sich aber aufgrund der niedrigen Stoffwechselrate noch nicht bemerkbar macht.
Wennes dann taut die Fische aktiver werden was nach meiner Beobachtung oft schon dadurch außgelöst wird das wieder Licht durch die dünner werdende Eißdecke fällt tod durch Sauerstoffmangel. 
Meiner meinung nach ist ein wenig Belüftung ohne zuviel die beste Vorbeugung.
Ein frohes Fest Euch allen
Diogenes


----------



## koifischfan (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Da muß ich doch noch mal die von @mitch genannte Seite aufgreifen.



			
				http://www.peter-hug.ch/lexikon/schmelzwaerme schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Schmelzwärme des Eises zu bestimmen, vermischen wir rasch 1 kg trocknen Schnee von 0° mit 1 kg Wasser von 80° C.; wir erhalten, nachdem der Schnee völlig geschmolzen ist, 2 kg Wasser von 0°. Demnach wird alle Wärme, welche 1 kg Wasser abgibt, indem es von 80° C. auf 0° erkaltet, dazu verwendet, 1 kg Schnee von 0° in 1 kg Wasser von ebenfalls 0° zu verwandeln, oder, mit andern Worten, zur bloßen Schmelzung von 1 kg Eis [* 8] wird ebensoviel Wärme verbraucht, als nötig ist, um 1 kg Wasser von 0° auf 80° zu erwärmen.



Setze ich stattdessen 50 Grad ein, wird vermutlich das Gleiche wie bei 90 oder 80 passieren. Oder?
Bei niedriger Temperatur tauts halt länger. Also spielt doch die Zeit eine Rolle, oder? Und damit nicht Wärme, sondern sogar Arbeit.

Wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hi Koifischfan,
Wärme und Arbeit haben die gleiche Einheit, sind halt' nur unterschiedliche Formen von Energie... .
Wenn Du für 1 kg Eis 1 kg Wasser mit 80°C (1kg·80°·4,2J/g/°=334 kJ) brauchst, dann sind das etwa (die Wärmekapazität ändert sich leider ein wenig mit der Wassertemp.) 1,6 kg Wasser mit 50°C (1,6kg·50°·4,2J/g/°=334 kJ) , die Dir die gleiche Energiemenge liefern. Oder eben 20 kg mit 4°C! Das ist genau das Problem, was einem bei der Schnee/Eisschmelze ereilen kann: 5% Eis reichen rein rechnerisch aus, um einen "Restteich" von 4°C auf 0°C zu bringen!
Die Zeit, die der Vorgang braucht, ist über die Leistung beschreibbar: 1 kW sind 1 kJ pro Sekunde. Ein Tauchsieder mit 1 kW schmilzt somit 1 kg Eis nach 334 s (~5½ min). Für 1000 liter Eis (10 m² Teich, 10 cm mittlere Dicke) müsste so ein Tauchsieder ~93h arbeiten, das sind gut 20 € Stromkosten!


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Mitch eine kleine Frage,
 wenn dein Eis schmilzt woher soll es die Energie nehmen? von dem da runter liegenden Wasser? warum ist es dann nicht schon vorher geschmolzen? Bzw. warum ist dieses Wasser unter dem Eis nicht auch gefroren?
Woher könnte die Energie noch kommen? Evtl. aus der Luft, das würde auch erklären warum es oftmals von oben nach unten auftaut. Aber meist sieht man dies gar nicht weil das Eis ja leichter ist und oben schwimmt. Bei mir kann ich das regelmäßig beobachten durch den Steg bzw die zugehören Stützen halten das Eis bis zu einen bestimmten Punkt unter Wasser und erst wenn es  so weit geschmolzen ist das sich die ersten dünnen stellen bilden mit freien Stellen, beginnt das Eis aufzuschwimmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2016)

Genauso wie die Eiswurfel in der Cola kühlen die Eisplatten das Teichwasser. 
Ob es nötig ist die aus dem Teich zu fischen und dabei vielleicht die Koi aus ihrem Ruhezustand zu wecken ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Gegenfrage: was passiert wenn du Eiswürfel in ein Getränk gibst?

das Eis  schmilzt und dein Getränk wird kalt.



troll20 schrieb:


> wenn dein Eis schmilzt woher soll es die Energie nehmen? von dem da runter liegenden Wasser?


zum großen Teil aus dem Wasser auf dem es schwimmt.


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> ... und dabei vielleicht die Koi aus ihrem Ruhezustand zu wecken ist eine andere Frage



das sollte tunlichst vermieden werden, wenn es aber ohne großes TamTam möglich ist werden die Eisschollen angelandet


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Bei eurem Beispiel geht es aber um eine Flüssigkeit welche wärmer ist, macht doch mal den Versuch wenn das Wasser im Glas und auch die Hülle vom Glas (ok das wird schon schwieriger) eine Temp. von 2°C hat. woher nimmt dann das Eis seine Energie zum schmelzen?


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Bei eurem Beispiel geht es aber um eine Flüssigkeit welche wärmer ist, macht doch mal den Versuch wenn das Wasser im Glas und auch die Hülle vom Glas (ok das wird schon schwieriger) eine Temp. von 2°C hat. woher nimmt dann das Eis seine Energie zum schmelzen?


Eis ist bei 0°C um zu schmelzen entzieht es der Umgebung Energie. Da auch noch ein Aggregatzustand gewechselt wird sogar viel Energie. Die kann nur aus der Umgebung entzogen werden. 
Somit wird Wasser von 2°C auf 1°C gekühlt. Das Wasser über dem Eis entzieht wiederum der Luft über dem Wasser die Energie und kühlt diese runter. 

Das Wasser unter dem Eis entzieht dem tieferen Wasser die Energie und kühlt dieses runter. Das ganze geht so lange bis das Eis weg ist und die Luft über dem Wasserspiegel das Wasser weiter durch wärmt.


----------



## troll20 (24. Jan. 2016)

Genau Totto, unter dem Eis ist es nur knapp über den Gefrierpunkt und steigt Richtung Boden immer weiter, aber warum taut es erst wenn es an der Luft wärmer wird und nicht schon früher, da sind ja noch genug Energie gespeichert. Andersrum warum friert es nicht tiefer wenn die Temp. draußen konstant bleibt?


----------



## mitch (24. Jan. 2016)

Hallo René,

wir hatten das Thema schon mal öfters z.B. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/tauender-schnee-eis-fischkiller.25747/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/318923/​
Das Thema ist wirklich nicht leicht zu erklären / verstehen 

 bitte dann auch in den alten Threads weitermachen ​
 wenn es möglich ist kommt es bei mir vom Teich herunter - ich bin damit ganz gut gefahren


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Genau Totto, unter dem Eis ist es nur knapp über den Gefrierpunkt und steigt Richtung Boden immer weiter, aber warum taut es erst wenn es an der Luft wärmer wird und nicht schon früher, da sind ja noch genug Energie gespeichert. Andersrum warum friert es nicht tiefer wenn die Temp. draußen konstant bleibt?


Es gibt eine gewisse Erdwärme welche immer da ist. Messe die Temperatur mit welcher dein Kaltwasser nach dem es ein bisschen gelaufen ist aus der Leitung kommt. Ca. 8 bis 10 °C. In machen Ecken auch höher.
Das wirkt zum Teil der Eisbildung nach unten entgegen. Dann ist es so das die Kälte in unserer Gegend nicht ausreicht, um in die Tiefe weiter zu frieren....
Wenn die Kälter länger einwirkt und stärker ist, dann wird dein Teich irgendwann bis zum Grund durch friert. Passiert mit jede menge Bergseen.
Dann gibt es noch diesen netten Effekt das Wasser bei 4°C am schwersten ist und nach unten sinkt. 

Oder sagen wir mal glücklicherweise. Wenn das Wasser im festen Zustand nicht oben schwimmen würde, sondern runter sinken würde, dann hätte sich das
Leben wohl nicht so entwickelt und die Koi gäbe es gar nicht.


----------



## lollo (25. Jan. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> wenn es möglich ist kommt es bei mir vom Teich herunter - ich bin damit ganz gut gefahren


Hallo,

so ist es, ich händel das ebenfalls so schon über Jahre, wenn dann mal Eis da war.  Der zweite positive Effekt ist dabei, dass gleichzeitig der Dreck,
der auf dem Eis liegt nicht ins Wasser gelangt, denn die in der Gegend reichlich vorhandenen Scheitholzbrenner verursachen einen enormen Dreck.


----------



## Patrick K (25. Jan. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Dann gibt es noch diesen netten Effekt das Wasser bei 4°C am schwersten ist und nach unten sinkt.


(Anomalie des Wassers)



Tottoabs schrieb:


> dann hätte sich das
> Leben wohl nicht so entwickelt und die Koi gäbe es gar nicht.



ALLES wäre anderst und uns würde es auch nicht geben........

saqlve Patrick


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

Könnte das bitte ein Admin verschieben in den von Milch genannten Beitrag?


----------



## Zacky (25. Jan. 2016)




----------



## jolantha (25. Jan. 2016)

Hab mich ja nun durchgelesen, aber irgendwie muß ich jetzt doch mal die schlauen Leute hier fragen .
Bei mir fehlen so ca. 20 cm Wasser, ist bei meiner Teichgröße ja nicht wirklich gravierend.
Ich habe noch eine zu 3/4 geschlossene Eissdecke.
Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich jetzt nachfülle, mit Brunnenwasser ?
Ich könnte es ja
1 .stens über das Eis laufen lassen, das dann ja schneller taut , oder
2 tens , den Schlauch in die offene Zone legen, daß es unter die Eisschicht kommt.
3tens, alles so lassen, und mit auffüllen warten, bis das Eis von alleine weg ist.
Ich würde ja gerne auffüllen, weil ich denke, Frischwasser kann eigentlich nie schaden.
Filter sind nämlich aus .


----------



## Teich4You (25. Jan. 2016)

Ich würde dazu tendieren Eis heraus zu nehmen, wenn das irgendwie möglich ist. Denn wenn es schmilzt ist es einfach nur kaltes Wasser. Ich bin da nicht das beste Vorbild, aber ich hätte es so gemacht wenn ich vorher drüber nachgedacht hätte. Und auch das der Dreck von Vögeln usw gleich mit weg genommen wird finde ich gut. Ich habe das jetzt alles im Wasser. Habe vorhin aber mal aufgefüllt mit Frischwasser.


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

Danke Rico.
Anne, wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist würde ich nichts verändern, wird bestimmt auch bei dir bald wieder regnen 
Zurück zum Thema Eis schmelze.
Man kann einen Teich / See nicht mir einem Wasserglas vergleichen.
Eis benötigt wie schon einige festgestellt haben, zum schmelzen sehr viel Energie.
Da die Temp. unter dem Eis nur minimal höher liegt als die des Eises ist gar keine Energie dafür da, bleibt also nur die Energie aus Luft und Sonne.
Anders ist es wenn ich das wesentlich wärmere Wasser aus tieferen Schichten nach oben hole.......


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Wasser hat eine bedeutend höhere Wärmekapazität als Luft.

Wasser hat 4200 J / Kg x K
Luft hat        1005 J / Kg x K

Alleine daran, ist ohne andere Faktoren wie Wind, Sonne, Strömung, Lufttemperatur zu erkennen, das 75 % der Schmelzenergie vom Teichwasser kommen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Jan. 2016)

Also, Eis kann ich nicht runternehmen, da ich eine überwiegend geschlossene Eisdecke habe, und bei einer Teichgröße 
von 12 x 8 m kann ich nun wirklich nicht so eben mal die Eisscholle runterziehen . 
Mein Brunnen ist ca. 16 m tief, und hat eine Temperatur von 7-10 °  , würde also meine Teichtemperatur erhöhen . 
Sinnvoll oder nicht ??


----------



## tosa (25. Jan. 2016)

M


jolantha schrieb:


> Also, Eis kann ich nicht runternehmen, da ich eine überwiegend geschlossene Eisdecke habe, und bei einer Teichgröße
> von 12 x 8 m kann ich nun wirklich nicht so eben mal die Eisscholle runterziehen .
> Mein Brunnen ist ca. 16 m tief, und hat eine Temperatur von 7-10 °  , würde also meine Teichtemperatur erhöhen .
> Sinnvoll oder nicht ??



Na klar sinnvoll


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

Genau, Roland!
Das Eis taut von unten schneller wie von oben!
Der ständige Kontakt von Wasser läßt das Eis schneller tauen, wie die Luft.
Alle hier wissen das ein Fluß schneller auftaut wie ein See.
Und Eisschollen entfernen bringt gerade mal einen Tag+. Ich finde diese Anstrengung lohnt sich nicht, da kann mehr in die Hose gehen als man denkt.

Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Jan. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> würde also meine Teichtemperatur erhöhen .
> Sinnvoll oder nicht ??


Sicher. Sehe das wie tosa.


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

He Anne!
Dann aber keinen Strahl, eher einen sanften Regen!

Ron!


----------



## marcus18488 (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo, 
lasst doch einfach die Natur machen. 
In meiner Gegend ist oft Mitte April noch eine Eisschicht auf dem Teich. Bis jetzt ist das Eis noch jedes Jahr geschmolzen. 

LG Marcus


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> He Anne!
> Dann aber keinen Strahl, eher einen sanften Regen!
> 
> Ron!



Hi Ron

Das mit dem sanften Regen mußt du mal genauer erklären!


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

Also der schnelle Temperaturunterschied ist doch nicht so gegeben wenn man einen Sprenger einsetzt oder die Düse auf fein dreht. Letzt endlich wird es auch eine Mischung im Teich geben, die ist aber nicht so heftig wenn ein direkter Strahl auf das Eis prallt.Es dauert ca. 1/4 Stunde dann hat der Strahl ein Loch durch das Eis(Stärke von 8-10 cm) gebohrt und das schnell fliesende Wasser wälzt dann den ganzen Teich um, es entsteht eine Strömung und damit ist die Schichtung des Wassers futsch.
Man kann auch das Eis mit einen Blüftungs-Stein zerschneiden, geht auch, aber das war nicht die Frage.

Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Jan. 2016)

@ron 

Das mit der Durchströmung kann ich nachvollziehen.

Aber wenn du wie bei @jolantha Brunnenwasser mit 7 oder 8°C  mit einem Sprühkopf zerstäubst kühlt es  bei niedrigen Lufttemperaturen auch stark ab.


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Alle hier wissen das ein Fluß schneller auftaut wie ein See.


Na das ist doch auch kein Wunder, da wird ja auch konstant neues Wasser incl. Energie zu geführt.


----------



## samorai (25. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Roland!
Das Wasser soll sich ja abkühlen um Temperaturschwankungen vorzubeugen!

Hi Rene!
Dann mach doch mal einen Versuch; 2 Tassen,2 Eiswürfel ....eine Tasse mit Wasser der Raumtemperatur gefüllt, andere Tasse ohne Wasser, der Eiswürfel der am schnellsten getaut ist, hat gewonnen.

Ron!


----------



## troll20 (25. Jan. 2016)

Und das bringt was, Ron?
Zumindest nix was mit Teich zu tun hat, wo kaltes Wasser drin ist und warme Luft drüber zieht


----------



## jolantha (26. Jan. 2016)

Ich werde heute erst mal abwarten, was meine Fische machen. 
Wenn sie auftauchen, gibts Frischwasser dazu, wenn nicht, lasse ich es noch ein paar Tage. 
Da Eis taut vor sich hin, im Moment haben wir ja schon 9° Lufttemperatur.


----------



## Zacky (26. Jan. 2016)

Es hat zwar nichts wirklich mit Tauwasser zu tun, aber ich wusste nicht, wo hin damit. 

Nachdem nun die Schneedecke wieder von der Teichabdeckung - was ja auch nur PE-Bälle sind - weggeschmolzen ist, konnte ich mal wieder einen kurzen Blick auf meine Teich-Jumpels werfen. Was mich immer wieder erstaunt & grübeln lässt, dass sich meine Fische auch im Winter überwiegend in der Flachwasserzone unter dem Steg aufhalten. Dort habe ich gerade mal eine Tiefe von etwa 65-75 cm und dort treiben sie leicht schwimmend durch das Wasser. Das konnte ich nun die letzten Jahre auch mehrfach bei mir beobachten, was mich halt ein wenig erstaunt. Heißt es doch sonst, dass die Fische still & ruhig unten am Teichboden liegen, weil es dort ja wärmer sein soll. 
Aktuell habe ich gerade mal 3,3 ° C Wassertemperatur......wenn mein Thermometer (im Filter) nicht spinnt.


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rico,

möglicherweise ist unter der Flachwasserzone eine wärmere Stelle im Erdreich z.B. Abwasserrohr vom Haus


----------



## Zacky (26. Jan. 2016)

nö, da ist nüscht außer blanker Sand


----------



## center (26. Jan. 2016)

Meine Fischis (keine Kois) sind gestern auch um den Luftsprudler ca. 50 cm tief rumgepaddelt, ringsrum noch eine dicke Eisschicht.


----------



## troll20 (26. Jan. 2016)

Die Orfen sind unterm Eis auch langsam wieder aktiv und stehen viel im flachen. Da können Sie den __ Reiher besser auslachen


----------



## mitch (26. Jan. 2016)

ein paar mürbe Eisplatten sind schon mal weg

    

den Fischen geht es soweit ganz gut - die sind im Filter Teich anscheinend auf Futtersuche


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es hat zwar nichts wirklich mit Tauwasser zu tun, aber ich wusste nicht, wo hin damit.
> 
> Nachdem nun die Schneedecke wieder von der Teichabdeckung - was ja auch nur PE-Bälle sind - weggeschmolzen ist, konnte ich mal wieder einen kurzen Blick auf meine Teich-Jumpels werfen. Was mich immer wieder erstaunt & grübeln lässt, dass sich meine Fische auch im Winter überwiegend in der Flachwasserzone unter dem Steg aufhalten. Dort habe ich gerade mal eine Tiefe von etwa 65-75 cm und dort treiben sie leicht schwimmend durch das Wasser. Das konnte ich nun die letzten Jahre auch mehrfach bei mir beobachten, was mich halt ein wenig erstaunt. Heißt es doch sonst, dass die Fische still & ruhig unten am Teichboden liegen, weil es dort ja wärmer sein soll.
> 
> ...


----------

